# I work at McDonald's



## Amo93 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm so furstrated.
I work at McDonald's.

:crying:


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Me too, It gets stressful af but ehhh it's alright it gives me something to do all day, but the pay is really ****ty. 

Try to get along with your coworkers it makes work a lot easier.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Be blessed that at least you have a job, and don't have to waste years upon years looking for anything that will pay.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I can say for sure first day on the job, I'll get fired, because I suck at this reality common sense, so hard, and I'll end up falling out with people so easily just like I did in school.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

how much do you make?
How many hours per week?
benefits?
free lunch?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I worked at one for 4 days, after that I couldn't handle it. Good luck, I hope your coworkers are nice.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Get out of there, it's bad for your sanity & self respect. Only clowns should work at McDonalds


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I worked McDonalds when I was 17, it's NOT a job for someone who has SA, you can find better.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, why are you frustrated? Do tell us more.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

A job is better than no job at all. That said, the job seems almost non-stop from what I've seen. Just think about the money I guess.


----------



## Amo93 (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm frustrated because for me its like getting inprisoned.
Im forced to go there.

I want to go back to school again, but im not allowed to go to normal schools in my country.
So there are these so called evening schools, but you cant sign for them just like that, they have requirements.
And of it is, you should have worked for at least 2 years to sign for the school.

I just worked 7 months until now, so i need to work like 17 more months.
And i calculated, that if i dont start working in this month, i wont be able to sign up for school for another half year. So im like, either i go to mcdonalds, for 17 fuqin months, or i cant go to school.

My coworkers are all pretty cool, i like them. But i only had 2 working days until now, so im a newbie there.

Well, and maybe some of you recognize me from the thread where i talked about the girl of my life. I kinda like her still, and im not able to see her because im working at mcdonalds now.

Today for example, i had night shift form 08:00pm until 04:30 am in the morning. And I feel so uncomfortable there. Everybody can talk to each other and make jokes, and everytime someone talks to me I just say "yes, yes" or laugh to be polite.

Tomorrow and after tomorrow i have to work again and im already siq of it. 

I got 3 Options:
Option 1: I just man the *** up, force myself to socialize, and go to the slavehouse mcdonalds.
Option 2: I cancel my job.

Option 2 has several options too:
Option 2.1: I go to a doctor i know, and let him give me a medical certificate that im ill for one week, no way they woulndnt fire me after dat.
Option 2.2: I beg the manager to fire me.

Why I dont cancel my job myself ? Because if i do that i wouldnt get money for living from the state if i cancel my job myself.

BTW, yeah, i get like 8, 50 euro per hour, can eat like one big burger per day and i work 24 hours a week.
I cant control myself guys, soon i will be not only ugly and socialy akward, i will be ugly, socialy akward and FAT.
I dont want to insult anybody but i dont want to get fat.

So should i suicide ? or kill mcdonalds out of my life ?


----------



## Packwolf (Oct 20, 2014)

Just don't ask for $15 an hour please


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Can I get a free meal? (Kidding)


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I applied to mcdonalds at least a bazillion gillion tymes. interviews a couple of times. never got hired, lol. 

maybe it's for the best.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to work at Chick-fil-A. So I know what you mean. Working at a fast food place is tough. I learned that the hard way. I was not good with multitasking and handling money was just nasty. I also hate wearing caps when I'm indoors. The uniforms are just tacky.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know about that, I always wanted a mcdonald's hat. maybe I can go in and ask if they sell them?


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well you're a stronger person than I OP. I've heard too many bad things about working in fast food, I don't think I'd ever work at any fast food place unless I absolutely had to.

Give it a shot though, I wouldn't quit yet.. As some time goes on it might become a lot easier for you, I'd say at least give it a month before you decide to quit. Unless it becomes unbearable to the point where you feel like you won't be able to take it anymore, then go ahead and quit, but I wouldn't quit just yet. I'd see how it plays out before you decide to quit.


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

I worked at McDonald's for 3 years during high school. It wasn't a bad job for me since it was super flexible with hours and a made a few good friends there after a while. The work was stressful though, but always having something to do made the time go by faster. At least you're getting paid.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I never worked at McDonald's but I have worked fast food before. I used to work at taco bell, it was easy but I didn't fit in with my coworkers..... I felt like an outsider all the time so I dreaded going to work everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

My boyfriend worked there for a couple years. He then got fired and has been depressed and with SA ever since, it's been four years since then.


----------



## Escapismm (May 12, 2015)

Respect to you working in fast food, I wouldn't bring up self to work I fast food due to the horror stories I hear from other people, so yea..., since you are still employed at that place I would say toughen up and put your head down and keep working there. Then find another job with the skills you have achieved during the time there and leave that slavehouse


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

My sympathies... 

Get out of there, It's awful for ppl with Anxiety of any sorts..

I know, 'cause i tried working there twice. Was awfullll.


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

A job is a job man you're helping someone its better than doing nothing in life. McDonald's is usually a stepping stone for better jobs as life goes on with education and other opportunities etc. Stay positive friend.


----------

